# Rescued rat, how old?



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I was very bad and was on kijiji looking for smaller rat cages from my SCN in case I needed it for moving or quarantine if one of my boys got sick. BUT instead I found a rat that needed a home. I went yesterday to look at the rat, the women that had the rat informed me that she had found it in the apartment laundry room abandoned because I guess the orginal owner did not want it anymore. (so sad ) The womens daughter use to own rats so the women was familiar with them and knew they could be great pets so she took it in and posted the ad on kijiji because she travels to much to take care of it and her daughter no longer lives at home. The women thought the rat was a boy but I told her she was actually a girl rat. The rat is very friendly and seems to be well socialized with people as she came right onto my arm and licked me a lot when I first met her. I decided to take her home with me and have inspected for lice and cannot see anything. I have 3 makes in a SCN so the girl I rename Lucy (the old name was Louie because they thought it was a male) cannot live with them because I imagine she is not spayed. I am unsure if I should spay her as I am a student and don't have a lot of extra money. Here's some photos how old does she look to you? I'd like a rough guess so I can try and find her a cage mate


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh and yes i know the cage is on the small side but she is getting a new cage today


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

She is very cute, glad you could give her a good home. Just a guesstimate since there are no pics of anything to judge her size with but maybe 3-4 months. More pics of her next to something of some size to judge how big she is would be of more help. I could be totally wrong though , it is a rough guess.


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

She is lovely not sure on age, she certainly looks fully grown though..... Would guess about a year..... But it is a guess!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll try and get a photo of her on me but she's so curious she doesn't stand still. I was thinking a year or just under it's been a while since I've owned a female so I can't quite remember their sizing compared to males


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Her face looks mature, I don't see any babyness (I could be wrong though). I would say 8 months at the very least and maybe a year or so for the most. She's a cute little booger! I'm glad you took her in; once you've got photos of her size it might be easier to find out the age. Hoping that someone a bit more experienced will step in and clarify.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I just got her a petco rat manor so once it's set up I can get her out and try and get some size photos. She's a sweetheart


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Here are some pictures I tried to get her next to things to estimate her age based on her size. She is now in a petco rat manor and in one photo I held up a coke can to try and show her size. and in another photo she is next to a quaker oatmeal box. 

I am trying to make an appointment for her to see a vet for a general health examine to see if shes a healthy girl. Once she has seen a vet I am going to start looking for a cage mate for her.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Six months IMO. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

I think maybe 4-5 months? possibly 6


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I got Lucy an Ethel. Here are her pics of her first coming home. Hoping introductions will be successful.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Whhhaaa so cute !!! That looks like my paisley!!! <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are both sweethearts! Lucy looks just like my boy Moose <3 what cuuuuties.


----------

